# Rising Number of Inexperienced Tugboat Pilots Leads to More Accidents



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> In recent years, there has been a sharp increase in riverboat accidents around the country.
> 
> The Associated Press has learned that a federal program that was designed to recruit more tugboat pilots also allowed thousands of novice captains to take command of big boats.
> 
> ...


http://www.poynter.org/column.asp?id=2&aid=166514


----------

